# Have anyone heard of Lomography?



## skywalker (Jul 21, 2010)

From the first time I saw a photo that looked like this, i'm so impressed with the colors and the dark corners, I wanted to shoot one of my own. But, for the longest time I couldnt figure it out how people took photos look like this. Then one day searching the web, I realized I needed a Lomo LC-A camera. This is a Russian made camera that was a knock off of another camera. It is poorly made and by Japanese camera standards, a bad picture taker too. As the legend goes, somewhere in the 1990s a cult following developed and hasnt stop since.​ 





​


----------



## Garbz (Jul 21, 2010)

Very true. Lomography is the trademark of the Austrian company who are now the distributor for a whole range of cameras that are specifically toys that achieve this effect. That said they are definitely not poorly made by Japanese standards. I challenge you to find a Japanese medium format camera that is better than a Holga for under $20 new. 

Other good ones to look into are the Seagull twin lens reflex camera, the Diana, and the Horizon panorama camera. 

That said specifically that effect you're looking at has almost nothing to do with a camera. If you put something around the front of the lens that causes vignetting, then "cross process" the film you'll get exactly that effect. Somehow lomography has become the defacto  standard name for cross processed images, regardless if they are made from a camera by that company or not.


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 21, 2010)

up, Light leaks and stuff like that caused the washed out effect
but it has become very desirable, especially for indie band photoshoots and indie settings

The vignette helps to draw your eye intowards the centre of the photo and the low colour contrast makes everything seem old and worn yet surreal 
very easy to do digitally too, if you prefer it to happen in camera (with uncontrolable results, so be it.)
I personally prefer the photoshop method

My method to lomo

-tweak levels to correctly expose
-Reduce contrast
-add a gradient mask (the green to red one works well as does orange to purple.)
-add another gradient mask if wanted
-tweak curves
-add a vignette using brush tool to darken edges / corners
I do other stuff too, but that is basics.


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 21, 2010)

Yep, yours appears to be p-shopped too judging by the color noise impersonating grain.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 21, 2010)

If I can figure out how to host the file, I have a photoshop action some one on POTN made that does a good job of a lomo look with certain files. I don't use it too often, but the several times I have, it looks good.


----------



## rmartin345 (Jul 29, 2010)

Lomography is a registered trademark of Lomographische AG,Austria for products and services for this movie is photography.Lomography movie just noticed, so there is nothing wrong with pulling in a normal camera.They have Nice shots creative in using their devices Lomo.


----------



## Smith009 (Aug 5, 2010)

It is very good topic for our General Knowledge. It is very helpful and interesting post. I like your post about Lomography. I heard about it from my friends. Here i am sharing my knowledge about Lomography, It is the commercial treadmark lomogrpahische AG.


----------



## skywalker (Aug 27, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> If I can figure out how to host the file, I have a photoshop action some one on POTN made that does a good job of a lomo look with certain files. I don't use it too often, but the several times I have, it looks good.


 


:thumbup:Hey! Nice photos!! Thank you, Village !~ 

And I am about to show mine!:mrgreen:


----------



## skywalker (Aug 27, 2010)

Smith009 said:


> It is very good topic for our General Knowledge. It is very helpful and interesting post. I like your post about Lomography. I heard about it from my friends. Here i am sharing my knowledge about Lomography, It is the commercial treadmark lomogrpahische AG.


 


Thank you Smith009, thank you all!

In fact, I know many of my friend who are also Lomo fever. I will ask for some of their masterpiece to share with you guys!~:hug::


----------

